# Where do you ride?



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Just out of curiosity's sake...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

On average half the time is spent on schooling in an arena (indoor or outdoor depending on light and weather) and half the time on trail rides where the purpose is to reinforce what has been worked on in the arena, improve fitness, and let the horse relax.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

since i'm a full time trainer,i'm alway's in the round pen or arena when i'm not at a show.i sometime's take a young horse out in the pasture to check on or bring in my buffalo or cattle.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I like to go, I usually ride at Petersburg Battlefield park, (ever seen the beginning of the movie "Cold Mountain") Its about a 12 mile circle except for when they close of 4 frikking miles over a single Eagle nest, It has its advantages but I am getting oh so bored with the same circle, I would go insane if I had to ride in an arena.
I do understand arena riders are doing different things, and there are many sports and activities that take place in arenas, it's all good. Just not really my cup of tea. 
Seems like the cool things I'd like to do are girls events.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

I used to ride in an indoor and outdoor arena and on trails, but with my new lease at this tiny house I just have a small field in front of the road to ride. Its not that bad though


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Always outside, sometimes in an arena and sometimes on trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

It depends on the weather, time, people to go with, how I am feeling (amount of pain that day).

If everythign is great, it is down the road about a mile (some friggen busy and scary ones at that!!) and out onto a couple thousand acres of logging trails with the filly dallied to my saddle! :happydance:

If just some things are going right, it is down the road in the other direction. The stable is on a dead end one-lane road that takes about an hour to ride to the end and back. Kinda boring, but better than nothing. :wave:

Most of the time, especiall in winter, it is poke around the indoor arena because it is better than not riding at all. :neutral: Sometimes, because we have two riders and only one ridable horse, my daughter will take him out down the road and I will do the cool off from thier hour gallop in the indoor arena. While she is out galloping my horse - I groom and love on her filly. :hug:

My kid? Spoiled? Ya think?


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I don't have a whole lot of choice. If we had an indoor or access to an indoor, I'd definitely ride in it. It gets to be a pain riding outside with -20 windchills and all weather. 

Other than that...trails, or hacking around.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't have an arena so I ride on our property. There's a nice, mostly falt area near the barn where I do most of my schooling. I trailer to lessons which has indoor & outdoor. We have some trails around I use for conditioning.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We ride Spring and Fall in the Cherokee National Forest of SE Tennessee and the Chattahoochee National Forest of N. Georgia, and a fair amount in the Cohutta Wilderness area which is only about 40 miles east of me. With so much forest to ride we seldom get bored.

We're blessed to have a lot of good riding within a few hours, and have ridden at various places on the Cumberland Plateau and on occasion ride in the Big South Fork Area. 

We plan to ride in the Great Smokey Mountains during the elk rut in September. 

This winter, when the days are short, we ride the Chickamauga National Battle field when weather permits.

It's almost spring, and we'll be riding somewhere most every weekend until the heat comes in June. We seldom ride in July or August.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Whenever it is nice enough, in an outdoor arena. Where I live, this is about seven months, not counting stormy days and such as well as being generous. Otherwise I'm in an indoor arena. Occasionally I will go on a trail ride but only about once or twice a year until horse camp.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I ride at a barn with an indoor ring, an outdoor jumper ring, hunter ring and flat ring. Plenty of options in the summer! I just wish the indoor ring was larger.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Outdoors -- we have no indoor option. Our time is pretty evenly split between in our pasture and on the trails.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I almost always ride outdoors as I don't really have an indoor riding option anywhere nearby.(I ride for fun or work,no showing) Anything from round pen work,trail riding,checking fences and crops,occasionally herding cattle and sheep,or just taking off cross country and exploring,that's always fun!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Most of the time I ride in my outdoor arena. Sometimes we go for trail rides, lots of trails minutes from my house, there's even a lake within riding distance.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I ride in our indoor in the winter and outside the rest of the time! Unless the bugs are really bad...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I truly hate the indoor arena. But if it weren't for it I'd almost get no riding done this winter.

Now that spring is almost here I am outside virtually 100% of the time.

I just got back from the barn and had an awesome dressage schooling ride. It was 50, sunny, and breezy. Calypso had been turned out all day and it took her no time to warm up. Once she got going she was a connected monster and I was able to sit her trot for over half of our schooling time. It was a joy to lean back a tad, squeeze my calves on her and feel her take the bit and give me more and more impulsion with each half halt. It was like riding a Cadillac.

I don't get no better than that for arena riding.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Seems like the cool things I'd like to do are girls events.


Oh which ones Joe?



mildot said:


> I truly hate the indoor arena. But if it weren't for it I'd almost get no riding done this winter.
> 
> Now that spring is almost here I am outside virtually 100% of the time.


Same here... I loathe the indoor. It's convenient though.. but I much rather be out and about.

I ride in arenas and sometimes on trails. My old barn had amazing land to hack on.. this one not so much so it's mainly arena work. But we find ways to entertain ourselves


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I usually just ride around the front and back yards. We have eight acres, so it's not too bad. Gets boring after a while, though. I'd like to get back into trail riding if I ever get a trailer.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

We use to have a really nice Indoor that was open to the public....but then they layed concrete and turned let the Tennis people have it  Who knew how many people played tennis. 

Not very many people have indoor arenas in the county....I think a total of 4 people have small indoors.....

We have our own outdoor and ride in it when spring drys it out and use it through October till the ground freezes. How I would LOVE to have an indoor arena of my own. But I am lucky to have a friend who is one of the few that have a nice indoor so she lets us ride there during the winter months.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I ride in the indoor if it's really cold out, raining, or really hot. Most of the time I like to ride in the outdoor as long as weather is cooperating. Something when I get to the barn it's too dark to ride outside, but that gets better in the summer. I like going out on trails when I can. I do miss this one barn I was at that had 35+ acres of fields to ride in.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

All 3. Right now, mostly the indoor except for really nice days, blah. When it's warm, I do a lot of training and lessons, so I spend a lot of time in the outdoor. I also try to get each horse (mine & client horses) at least one or two rides a week in our woods to keep them from arena burn out.


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

I ride at Tightfit Stables. Where I live the Great Smokey Mountains are very close, as well as Big South Fork and the Granville trails. I always have some place close to ride!


----------



## Radly (Jan 17, 2012)

I ride in the outdoor arena, trails, and the beach. I'm out there year round.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

BarrelChick1848 said:


> I ride at Tightfit Stables. Where I live the Great Smokey Mountains are very close, as well as Big South Fork and the Granville trails. I always have some place close to ride!


You're really close to me. I know a couple of people who used to ride out there. Absolutely love going to Big South Fork; the trails there are beautiful. 

I've been spending most of my time in the indoor arena over the winter what with it being dark early and crazy weather. But I try to give Dublin a break from going in circles every once in a while when it's nice out.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Outside, on the trails. I have miles of trails right from my place. _However_, I am hoping to put in an outdoor arena just to make it easier to get in that workout when pressed for time, and to teach my grandchildren to ride. Hoping to get it done this year.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I've never been on a trial ride but I ride exclusively outdoors. Either around my acerage or the wheat fields around my house.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

If the weather is favorable outside because I prefer it. Otherwise i ride in the indoor. Lately, it's been about 50/50


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In order of preference, grass fields good for hauling butt and having fun, trails good for same, grass jumping ring, outdoor sand ring, indoor sand ring. The nicer it is, the further away from rings we go!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I alternate every other ride between trails and arena work. My arena work takes place in paddock and in a large field in front of the barn. We also have a jump course, where I jump maybe once a month. Sometimes I use our 40 foot round pen to get the edge of my mare or to exercise her for a few minutes during bad weather. It's always dry in there.


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

My barn is a little different in that we have a jumping field that the older/more advanced students ride in.

Our outdoor (and only) arena isn't all that large, but it serves it's purpose. We mainly use it for when the field is too wet or for beginners. 

Once you can w/t/c off the lunge safely you get to ride in the field. It's about the size of two dressage arenas stuck together, and the main riding area is mowed pretty regularly. The horses are so much happier out in the open.

We also have some lovely trails, but the students really only go on trail rides in the summer.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Indoor & Outdoor Arenas...

Sometimes if I really wanna work on circles.. I lope large past & small slow circles in the middle of a pasture... so they cannot cheat me.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We have an indoor so evenings in the winter are spent there. We compete in indoors all winter but we also trail ride. In the summer I spend a lot of time in the round pen, outdoor arena, on trail. We compete in outdoor arenas.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

We don't have access to an indoor arena, so we always ride outside. But rarely in the arena, we usually ride in a large pasture, that way everyone can have room to ride without interfering with anyone else. We also have a race track, and we ride on the road, at the fairgrounds weekly, and trails whenever we get a chance....
Kathy


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

They built an indoor public arena here a few years back. It's an "event center" so there is a big roll out floor so they can use it for things other than riding. Well the non-horse people got ****ed that it was used for horses so much and started calling it the Pony Palace. So now there is only open ride once or twice a week if we are lucky. Then, in the winter, it's so crowded you can't do a lot. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

pintophile said:


> I don't have a whole lot of choice. If we had an indoor or access to an indoor, I'd definitely ride in it. It gets to be a pain riding outside with -20 windchills and all weather.
> 
> Other than that...trails, or hacking around.


This is me. LOL


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I do most of my riding on the hunting camps in or around my home, set out about 2 miles down the side of a low population road and then hit nothing but hunting land and goverment hunting land for miles!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I mainly ride in one of our outdoor arenas. We have one pretty nice sand one up near the barn where I do most of my work, but if it's getting late or I don't have time for a long ride, I'll either do trails or work in one of the smaller "arenas" in a pasture - usually just an area where we have ridden in a circle so many times that we have a basic arena shape of worn down grass


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Strictly trail rides. No arena, indoor or outdoor. So I usually load the trailer and trailer to a nearby trail. The foot hills are just 5 minutes away. Antelope Island in the Great Salt Lake is 20 miles away, great places for winter rides. Snow Basin Ski resort is just 20 minutes away and great summer trail ride. I can leave my home at 90° and 20 minutes later be 15° cooler in the mountain air.

When saturdays come around we drive a little farther and enjoy some camping at other trails.

We ride year round. Snow or heat.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I voted "other" because there was no option that fit me better. I have a flat, grassy area that I use for schooling, loping circles and such, but most of my riding is done on the trail or trailing cattle. The area that I use for schooling could be considered an "arena" I suppose, but it isn't fenced.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I ride outdoors on the trails, I don't ride indoors or in a round pen or arena, once the horses are started good they are out on the trail. I have hunderds of miles of desert, mountains, lakes, and rivers to ride right outside my front gate.


----------



## sumozmom (Mar 13, 2012)

LAS Vegas Desert


----------



## sumozmom (Mar 13, 2012)

lucky!


Joe4d said:


> I like to go, I usually ride at Petersburg Battlefield park, (ever seen the beginning of the movie "Cold Mountain") Its about a 12 mile circle except for when they close of 4 frikking miles over a single Eagle nest, It has its advantages but I am getting oh so bored with the same circle, I would go insane if I had to ride in an arena.
> I do understand arena riders are doing different things, and there are many sports and activities that take place in arenas, it's all good. Just not really my cup of tea.
> Seems like the cool things I'd like to do are girls events.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Somewhere between here and there









Right now the trails look like this


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Now whereabouts were you in these last photos painted?


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

*Outside*

I spend very little time in any arena. I have never ridden indoors. Love to be outside in the mountains.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a outdoor round pen, 10 acres of feild i use for working horses, and i go on trail rides.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't have an indoor arena or an outdoor ring or a round pen on my property. Maybe someday!

On my own property, if I need to ride in an enclosed area it would have to be in one of the horse's paddocks, I also ride in our hay field when the hay isn't growing, it's about 100 acres. 

I live right in the centre of horse country and fox hunting land, so I have access to a lot of the fields and trails that are shared and used by hunt club members.

If I want to take lessons or ride in an indoor arena or an outdoor ring there is an arena that is a 15 minute ride at the walk down the road from me. There are also many other arenas close, but that one is the closest and most convenient to me.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Outside and all over. If I ride on a "trail ride" I probably rode the horse to get there )
Both my mare and I get bored if riding in a confined area, so arenas or fenced in areas don't work well. If we're riding in a confined space she'll expect it to be for training, so I better have something new to teach or she'll get bored and become a problem.

One of the reasons for planning an early retirement is to not have to worry about finding some time when I could be away from work so I could go riding for a week.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I voted "other" because there was no option that fit me better. I have a flat, grassy area that I use for schooling, loping circles and such, but most of my riding is done on the trail or trailing cattle. The area that I use for schooling could be considered an "arena" I suppose, but it isn't fenced.


Oh, the fond memories (although not always so fond at the time....it can be a lot of work) of spending the day in the saddle with cattle :lol:
I won't say I miss the working part, but I still think 5 days and 100 or more miles in the saddle is a great week. 
Can't wait to have my current mare trained and conditioning up to that level. I do miss the long rides.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Wallee said:


> Now whereabouts were you in these last photos painted?


 
Northern Utah, Snow Basin Ski Resort ( a favorite summer ride) is on the top of that white mountain across the valley. Ogden City is over the mountain on the opposite side.

During the spring I ride the West facing hill sides. They melt off faster and are usually warmer. In the summer I go across the valley and ride the East and North facing hillsides, They stay cool on a hot summer day. In fact, I can leave my home at 85° and head over the Snow Basin area and it will be 15° cooler. That is the advantage of living in an area where you have dramatic elevation changes. Ride the lower elevation during the colder weather and a short 15-20 minute trailer ride, I can be 3000 foot higher in elevation and 15° cooler


----------

